# 910 or 410



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

Has anybody had much experience with either of these pistols 910 or 410 s&w? Just was wondering about being reliable and accruate.
thanks for any info.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U like the grip, I think these are good guns. Haven't really heard anything neg about them.

I am not a huge fan of the stock grip - it feels like the gun is about to fall outta my hand. But U can buy the Hogue grip replacement. Much better


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

They are basically an economy line 5906/4006. The slide isn't machined as 
much, the safety is single-side, and there are some plastic parts inside replacing metal parts.

I personally vastly prefer 9mm to .40SW; so, I would go with the 915.


----------



## a1b2c3 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've owned both and they are good reliable pistols. It really depends on whether you want 11rds of 40 or 15,17 or 20rds of 9mm. I currently own a 915 because I like the extra rounds.


----------

